# Shaving soap recipe - please critique



## chicklet (Nov 24, 2012)

How does this look for a shaving soap:
Olive oil 40%
Coconut oil 30%
Lard 20%
Castor oil 10% 

Is that too much castor?  Not enough?
I want to add Bentonite clay. I've seen varying amounts PPO and would love to hear from the experts.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 24, 2012)

You may want to take a look at these two threads:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33845&p=299521&hilit=shaving#p299174
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33975

After reading through everyone's comments, I went and re-formulated my shaving soap with tallow, close to 30% castor, and got rid of olive oil all together.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 24, 2012)

In addition to the helpful advice in the post above this one, I use clay at 1 T PPO.


----------



## chicklet (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and the links. I had read that first thread and enjoyed the discussion, but a lot of it was way over my head plus I don't have a lot of the oils and butters they were talking about. Nor any stearic acid or lanolin. Maybe I'll try for a perfect recipe some day, but for now I'll get some tallow and I'll up the castor. I made a batch a few weeks ago that was 20% castor but saw a recipe the other day that had much less so of course I started doubting myself.  thanks again for the replies and info.


----------

